# مواقف تجعل الراجل مبلول قدام خطيبته



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

*ينفعل الرجل ويثور ويعيش في دور الشهيد لو شكت فيه خطيبته أو عاتبته لأي موقف عابر، فمثلا لو قالت له "كنت فين امبارح يا أستاذ؟" تلاقيه إداها محاضرة في القيم والمبادئ والأخلاق وإنه عمره ما كان خاين وإن الحب لا يعرف الغيرة وإن الغيرة ليست حبا ولكنها شكوك وعدم ثقة، وما إلى ذلك من الكلام الذي نحفظه جميعا ويقوله الرجل عمال على بطال رغم أنه قد يكون آخر واحد يتكلم عن المبادئ.


وهناك 3 مواقف شهيرة تحدث في فترة الخطوبة وتجعل الرجل مبلولا أمام خطيبته:

تقفش على موبايله رسائل



عادة ما تلعب كل فتاة في موبايل شريكها لسبب غير معلوم، وفي هذه الأثناء قد تجد لديه رسائل متبادلة بينه وبين إحدى صديقاته وليس شرطا أن تكون رسائل غرامية، ولكنها حتى لو رسائل هزار وترويش إلا أنها تغضب الفتاة جدا لأن خطيبها لم يقل لها عن حكاية هذه الرسائل من قبل، وهنا يوضع الرجل في موقف لا يحسد عليه.



تقرأ بريده الإلكتروني السيئ


تخيل كدة خطيبتك طلبت منك باص وورد إيميلك، ماذا ستقول لها، لو وافقت فسوف تكون وقعتك سودة لأنها ستراقبك، وإذا رفضت فسوف تكون وقعتك أسود لأنها ستشك فيك.


وتخيل كدة كمان اتنيلت على عنيك وغلط مرة وسجلت في موقع ابيح وحطيت فية اميلك وبعتلك اميلات والمصيبة الاسود ان ميل منهم يقع في اديها ياااااااااااة هاتتبل جامد جدا قدامها ومنظرك هايبقى اوووووف
وياسلام لو واحد بقة من صحابك بعتلك ميل قليل الادب ويااااااه يكون بقةانتيمك تخيل بقة منظركم هايبقى عامل اذاي مبلووووول جدا جدا



تذهب لمكان عمله

الرجل – أي رجل – يوهم خطيبته أن الكل في الكل في مكان عمله، وأنه الواد الفت التت غللي موردش على حد، وأنه يجلس في مكان غاية في الفخامة، وكل يوم يهزأ الواد الساعي ويتنرفز على المدير ويهدد بتقديم استقالته ولكنهم يبوسوا إيديه كي يظل في مكانه لأنه شايل الشغل كله.

ولكن حينما تذهب خطيبته إلى مكان عمله، فسوف تسأل عليه رجل الأمن فلن يعرفه أساسا، ثم تصعد للإدارة التي يعمل فيها لتجده جالس على كرسي خشب برجل أقصر من باقي الأرجل الثلاثة، ويضع أمامه شاي كشري ويجلس بجانب رئيس القسم يستمع إلى تعليماته وشتائمه وينتظر أن يعطيه الملفات ليذهب بها إلى الأرشيف*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

> ولكن حينما تذهب خطيبته إلى مكان عمله، فسوف تسأل عليه رجل الأمن فلن يعرفه أساسا، ثم تصعد للإدارة التي يعمل فيها لتجده جالس على كرسي خشب برجل أقصر من باقي الأرجل الثلاثة، ويضع أمامه شاي كشري ويجلس بجانب رئيس القسم يستمع إلى تعليماته وشتائمه وينتظر أن يعطيه الملفات ليذهب بها إلى الأرشيف


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مهزؤؤن
ههههههههههه
هههههههه
ربنا معاكم بقى 
*


----------



## loly80 (29 يناير 2009)

يا عجايبي ادي حال الدنيا

صعبانين علية

اللي يكون معدول

ربنا يسترها معاةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*عجبتك اووووووووووووووووووووووى

طب اوكى ياكيريا المرة الجايه اجبلكم موضوع
مواقف تجعل المراة مبلولة قدام خطبها

كل ده ضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> يا عجايبي ادي حال الدنيا
> 
> صعبانين علية
> 
> ...



*اة ربنا يسترها معانا ياراب

شكلنا وحش اووووووووووووى فى المواقف دى

الواحد يعمل ايميل جديد خاالى من الشوائب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## loly80 (29 يناير 2009)

انت لو عملت 

كدة في البنات

يبقي  

زنبك علي جنبك


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه


ربنا ما يوقع حد مننا فى المواقف دى

شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جداااااااا يا عجايبى
ومتقدروش تعملوا حاجها ساعتها
وتبقى مامته داعية عليه :new6:*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2009)

> تقفش على موبايله رسائل
> 
> 
> 
> عادة ما تلعب كل فتاة في موبايل شريكها لسبب غير معلوم، وفي هذه الأثناء قد تجد لديه رسائل متبادلة بينه وبين إحدى صديقاته وليس شرطا أن تكون رسائل غرامية، ولكنها حتى لو رسائل هزار وترويش إلا أنها تغضب الفتاة جدا لأن خطيبها لم يقل لها عن حكاية هذه الرسائل من قبل، وهنا يوضع الرجل في موقف لا يحسد عليه.



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة دي كتييييييييير 
مرسي ليك يا العجايبي*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2009)

عجائب اخر زمن

نعمل اية يا العجائبي

شكرااااااا للموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

*يا عجايبي مهو انتي لو ماشي صح  يبقي مش هتخاف انها تشوف موبايلك ورسايلك 
يعني لو مش بتخونها مع حد  تاني 

وعلي فكرة الانثي عندها حاسة مش فيكم بتخليها تعرف وتشعر لو انت بتخدعها
​*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

loly80 قال:


> انت لو عملت
> 
> كدة في البنات
> 
> ...



*ايه ده عمال اتهدد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقنى عمال ادور واجيب الموضوع او احاول اكتبه
لازم برده الراجل ايه مواقف تخليه خطيبته مبلوله
علشان يعرف يتكلم معاها بعد كده والا كده نروح فى الكازوزه*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ربنا ما يوقع حد مننا فى المواقف دى
> ...



*ياراب ياخويا ياراب

شكراا على ردك يامايكل*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل جداااااااا يا عجايبى
> ...




*لا ماتخافيش اكيد فى مخارج نخرج منه من المواقف دى
شكراا بريسكلا على ردك*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة دي كتييييييييير
> مرسي ليك يا العجايبي*​



*شكرااااااا على ردك ياريد*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> عجائب اخر زمن
> 
> نعمل اية يا العجائبي
> 
> ...



*حلها سهل فى المواقف دى نطلع منها بسرعة
يعنى الرسائل  حلها تنزل الرسائل على الكمبيوتر وبعد كده تمسحها

البريد الالكترونى عااااااااادى برده
تعملها ايميل مخصوص ولو عااوزة ادهولها ولما تقولك دنا بس الى عندك قولها فى قلبى واحده هى انتى وهكذاا

اما شغلك يبقى بلاش فشر شويه قولها الحقيقية وحاتعدى ماتعمليش فيها احمد ذكى وعمال تقولى لااكذب ولكن اتجمل ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وخلاص شفت بقى طلعتك منها ازااااااااااااااااى ممممممممممممممبروك يارجاله*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا عجايبي مهو انتي لو ماشي صح  يبقي مش هتخاف انها تشوف موبايلك ورسايلك
> يعني لو مش بتخونها مع حد  تاني
> 
> وعلي فكرة الانثي عندها حاسة مش فيكم بتخليها تعرف وتشعر لو انت بتخدعها
> ​*



*على فكرة اقولك حاجة البنات عمتنا لو لقيت رساله هزار او ضحك مثلا من واحدة تتجن البنت عااوزه حبيبها ليها وبس مش لحد تاااانى هما كده
وياخبر اسود عليه لو لقيتى بالصدفه بيسلم على واحدة ياخبر اسود يوم اسود عليه باذن الله

انتواا عايزين حبيب بتاعكم ميعرفش الا حبيبته 

للاسف البنات عندها حاسة دى بجد بس ساعات الحاسة دى بتطلع فيشنك ههههههههههههههه

على فكرة صلحى لغتك رايحة فى دهية انا عارف بتاع لغات كده هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

> * على فكرة صلحى لغتك رايحة فى دهية انا عارف بتاع لغات كده هههههههههههههههههههههه/color]*





*بتقصد اية ؟؟؟
انا لغتي سليمة​*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بتقصد اية ؟؟؟
> انا لغتي سليمة​*



*انا قلت حااااااااااااااجة عن اللغة بس هى عاااوزة شويه تظبيطات بس

انا عارف واحد ميكانيكى لغات استاذ هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *انا قلت حااااااااااااااجة عن اللغة بس هى عاااوزة شويه تظبيطات بس
> 
> انا عارف واحد ميكانيكى لغات استاذ هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا مينا 
دا انت عاوز الضرب 
انت عاوز حد يعطيك بكس​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
*بتعملوا الغلط ليه من الاول وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا منظركم بقا ووووووووووووووووووووووحش
على فكرة ماتعرفش تعمل حاجه فى البنات ولا هتلاقى مواقف لينا تحرجنا هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *ينفعل الرجل ويثور ويعيش في دور الشهيد لو شكت فيه خطيبته أو عاتبته لأي موقف عابر، فمثلا لو قالت له "كنت فين امبارح يا أستاذ؟" تلاقيه إداها محاضرة في القيم والمبادئ والأخلاق وإنه عمره ما كان خاين وإن الحب لا يعرف الغيرة وإن الغيرة ليست حبا ولكنها شكوك وعدم ثقة، وما إلى ذلك من الكلام الذي نحفظه جميعا ويقوله الرجل عمال على بطال رغم أنه قد يكون آخر واحد يتكلم عن المبادئ.
> 
> شكلك كده عاوزنا نتبل قدامهم مش عيب برضك انا هقولك الحل لكل موقف من التلاته​وهناك 3 مواقف شهيرة تحدث في فترة الخطوبة وتجعل الرجل مبلولا أمام خطيبته:
> عيب مبلول ايه
> ...


ربنا يباركك على المواقف المبلوله ديه


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:
> *بتعملوا الغلط ليه من الاول وبعدين ترجعوا تقولوا منظركم بقا ووووووووووووووووووووووحش
> على فكرة ماتعرفش تعمل حاجه فى البنات ولا هتلاقى مواقف لينا تحرجنا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



*نعم معرفش ايه

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابلاش 
عمال تزنوااا على خراب عشكم
ابه رايك حاجيب الموضوع ده بالذات 
هى نونوت بقى وحاجيبه​*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> ربنا يباركك على المواقف المبلوله ديه



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة انا بس بوعى الشباب لو وقعواا فى المواقف دى ياخده خبره

بدل مايوقع وميعرفش يعمل حاجة 
وشكراا على الحلول*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *نعم معرفش ايه
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابلاش
> عمال تزنوااا على خراب عشكم
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جيبه بتهددنى:t30:*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جيبه بتهددنى:t30:*



*اة بهدد وبعمل صباعى مسدس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (29 يناير 2009)

عادى يا بنى ومين الى حيديها اصلا 
الموبايل تلعب فى
 ولا الاميل 
 ولا حخليها تعرف مكان الشغل اصلا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دحنا رجالة يا بنى
 هو قلم واحد بعد اول يوم خطوبة وشوف الى حيجرى
لو قلتلها انا رئيس الجمهورية حتقولك اة منا شفتك فى التلفزيون امبارح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> عادى يا بنى ومين الى حيديها اصلا
> الموبايل تلعب فى
> ولا الاميل
> ولا حخليها تعرف مكان الشغل اصلا
> ...



*يا سلام على سى السيد ابقا شوف مين دى الى هتقبل تعمل فيها كده
عشان لما اقول انك عدو المراءه ماتزعلش ههههههههههههههه:t30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *اة بهدد وبعمل صباعى مسدس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


----------



## sony_33 (29 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
 يا سويتى كثير الكلام قليل الفعل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى صدقتى دنا بيقوليلى فى البيت يا.ب..ت...ا.....ع.... البنات
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

*موضوع تحفة​*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> عادى يا بنى ومين الى حيديها اصلا
> الموبايل تلعب فى
> ولا الاميل
> ولا حخليها تعرف مكان الشغل اصلا
> ...



*ياااود ياجاامد ايه الحلاوة دى
والله فكرة بس بلاش قلم
نخليها  تهويشه قلم حاتعترفك على كل حاجة هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا سويتى كثير الكلام قليل الفعل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى صدقتى دنا بيقوليلى فى البيت يا.ب..ت...ا.....ع.... البنات
> ههههههههههههههههه​



*ايواان على يدى

انتواا الى ظلمييين الواااد
معلش الى معرفشك مايجهلكش
بكرة يعرفواا قيمتك يامعلم*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع تحفة​*



*مرسى
وشكراا على ردك الحلو *​


----------



## zama (30 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع



*مرسى يامون
وشكراا على ردك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ساعتها يا عجايبى بيبقى شكلكوا وححححححححححححححححححححححش 
ولا تقدروا علينا يابنى ​*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ساعتها يا عجايبى بيبقى شكلكوا وححححححححححححححححححححححش
> ولا تقدروا علينا يابنى ​*


*
نعرف نخرجواا المواقف الى زى دى
دور والباقلا عليكم يابنات لو وقعته فى مواقف شبها تعملواا ايه
قريب اجبلكم الموضوع(مواقف تجعل البنت مبلولة قدام خطبها) اصبرواا على رزقوكم

احنا عملنا الكفت واخترعنا الحوارات
احنا ودنا جوليت فى دهيه وخلينا كليوباترا تموت واحنا خلينا نعيمة تجرى ورا حسن
 مش حانقدر عليكم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2009)

*ومااااااااااااااله طيب ما احنا اللى جنينا قيس
وعذبنا عنتر  وغلبنا كتييييييييييييييير مش فاكراهم ناو 
هههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا سويتى كثير الكلام قليل الفعل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى صدقتى دنا بيقوليلى فى البيت يا.ب..ت...ا.....ع.... البنات
> ههههههههههههههههه​


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا كثير الكلام قليل الفعل هههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا سونى *


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ومااااااااااااااله طيب ما احنا اللى جنينا قيس
> وعذبنا عنتر  وغلبنا كتييييييييييييييير مش فاكراهم ناو
> هههههههههههههههههههه ​*



*لا دول شويه سيس مش تابعنا هههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتلكك بقى 
ما كان ممكن اقولك كليوباترا تبع الفراعنة مش تبعنا​*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتلكك بقى
> ما كان ممكن اقولك كليوباترا تبع الفراعنة مش تبعنا​*


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا كليوباتراا تابعكم وبالدليل وكله موجود بالاوراق
وانا اوجع دماغى لييه نعيمة تابعكم سهلة اهى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يناير 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نعيمة انا مقدرش انكر طبعا
تبعنا تبعنا ههههههههههههههه
بس كده بقى يبقى اللى انا قلتلك عليهم تبعكوا​*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نعيمة انا مقدرش انكر طبعا
> تبعنا تبعنا ههههههههههههههه
> بس كده بقى يبقى اللى انا قلتلك عليهم تبعكوا​*



*ايوان بلاش انكار

اما من ناحية قيس  
قيس كان تابعنا بس سبنا فى الاخر *:t30::t30:


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا العجايبى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2009)

_ربنا يسمحك
شمتهم فينا
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا العجايبى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



*شكرااا على ردك ياوليم نورتنى​*


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يسمحك
> شمتهم فينا
> مشكوووووووووووور​_


*
عيب ياتونى ولا حد يعرف يعملنا حااااجة
منا حاجيب طارك عيييييب قريب جداااا  حاطخوهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------

